# Buckeye Lake?



## Dave068 (Jul 10, 2016)

First post, I have been lurking for a long time.

I have some time off and am considering hitting Buckeye for cats but after all this rain will it be worth my time? 

Any locations I should try in particular?

I can either be boat or shore based.

Thanks


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Last night at North Shore they were getting cats on picnic point useing Cut Shad


----------



## Dave068 (Jul 10, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> Last night at North Shore they were getting cats on picnic point useing Cut Shad


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

How is buckeye after all this rain?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

The canals are in pretty good shape don’t know about the main lake today but last night it was not really in bad shape


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was at Suckeye Lake the other day... Friday. They had these channel markers set out, and I went between them and lo and behold I struck bottom. Do the people who set out the channel markers really know what they are? Or maybe they think its a Christmas decoration on the lake.


----------



## Dave068 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well, I went out this afternoon and got nothing. Only my second time at Buckeye, plenty of other folks were doing well on channel cats and the occasional striper.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I was thinking about visiting there soon, but as long as the bass activity continues in the local ponds, why waste my time, money and effort on a "maybe".


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

PapaMike said:


> I was thinking about visiting there soon, but as long as the bass activity continues in the local ponds, why waste my time, money and effort on a "maybe".


Part of the challenge is finding those Bass... I do not know when, but, the lake is expected to drop to winter pool. Rush Creek lake is just down the road, Im thinking of trying that lake although it is a limited horsepower lake.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't have time to waste finding them, I'm retired. LOL


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What is the water temp?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It was 72 in thornvill on the canal


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Whenever the creeks are too high from rain I hit Buckeye for cats. Had some time to kill so I went out today only got 4. Here is the best one today didn’t get a weight or measurement but it’s one of the biggest I’ve caught there in a while.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Cats1967 Do you know what the water temp was?


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

No sorry. I could tell it’s a little cooler from the rain we had


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ristorap said:


> Cats1967 Do you know what the water temp was?


82Degrees


----------



## BigFishBerg (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anyone know if there are any flatheads left in buckeye? I have no problem hooking up with channels, just wondering if it might be worth throwing a bluegill out there along with my chicken livers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BigFishBerg said:


> Does anyone know if there are any flatheads left in buckeye? I have no problem hooking up with channels, just wondering if it might be worth throwing a bluegill out there along with my chicken livers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are few in far between,id stick with cut bait. I've fished buckeye lake for 20 years an have only seen one herd of a few an never caught one myself .


----------



## BigFishBerg (Sep 19, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They are few in far between,id stick with cut bait. I've fished buckeye lake for 20 years an have only seen one herd of a few an never caught one myself .


i appreciate it saugeyefisher, the only experience iv ever had with one was 10-12 years ago i caught one that was maybe...MAYBE...14 inches long fishing for channels. ill have to give it a shot with some cut bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i caught one 3 winters ago deadsticking a rogue in late fall about 20 inches.


----------

